# Looking for a sound card



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there,

I'm looking for a sound card that has a digital out (1/8", coax or optical are all OK...), can play analog L/R out simultaneously with the digital out, and has a MIDI output.

I want to keep the price down, of course. I'm not looking for a special D/A (the analog out is feeding my "zone 2", it's not for critical listening). And I don't play any games, so I don't care about any special features there. Just need to be able to play digital and analog at the same time, and I need MIDI.

Other ideas welcome. Basically, have one PCI slot open, one PCI express x1 slot open, and plenty of USB ports...

Help!

Thanks!


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Does your motherboard have audio ports? I'm guessing you could use anything in addition to the motherboard sound (let it do the analog) and have an inexpensive card do the digital. I don't think you'll find a low-end card with dual-outputs that operate at the same time.

Be sure to review this thread because Scott gives some really technical stuff about sound cards with multiple outputs.


----------

